Ask HN: What biographies/memoirs to read in 2018? - saikatsg
======
spenrose
Two works lauded by many that lived up to the hype for me by changing my
understanding of science and the modern world are

David Wootton's biography of Galileo:
[http://www.watcheroftheskies.org/](http://www.watcheroftheskies.org/)

Janet Browne's biography of Darwin:
[https://www.theguardian.com/books/2002/nov/10/biography.high...](https://www.theguardian.com/books/2002/nov/10/biography.highereducation)

------
danieltillett
For one of interest to entrepreneurs that is not immediately obvious is the
autobiography of Henry Bessemer [1]. The problems he faced (and solved)
getting his inventions used still has value today [2].

1\.
[https://archive.org/details/sirhenrybessemer00bessuoft](https://archive.org/details/sirhenrybessemer00bessuoft)

2\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Bessemer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Bessemer)

------
SirLJ
This one:

"A Man for All Markets: From Las Vegas to Wall Street, How I Beat the Dealer
and the Market" by Edward O. Thorp

[http://www.edwardothorp.com/books/a-man-for-all-
markets/](http://www.edwardothorp.com/books/a-man-for-all-markets/)

------
boysabr3
I really liked:

[https://goo.gl/Wb8YoH](https://goo.gl/Wb8YoH) When Breath Becomes Air by Paul
Kalanithi - Goodreads

[https://goo.gl/gzGxAo](https://goo.gl/gzGxAo) Dying: A Memoir by Cory Taylor
- Goodreads

------
throwaway636
Here are few great ones
[http://cherrypick.club/post/QmxvZ1Bvc3QtLS00Ng==](http://cherrypick.club/post/QmxvZ1Bvc3QtLS00Ng==)

------
memoir2comment
Shrill by Lindy West and Hunger by Roxane Gay. They are both memoirs by
excellent women writers talking about being a woman and about being fat in
American society.

------
itamarst
Biographies I enjoyed in 2017:

"The Peabody Sisters: Three Women Who Ignited American Romanticism"

"Worldly Philosopher The Odyssey of Albert O. Hirschman"

------
saikatsg
'Shoe Dog' added in my list

------
koolhead17
Autobiography of Benjamin Franklin

------
dasmoth
“Skunk Works” by Ben Rich.

It’s showing its age a little bit in places, but seems as pertinent as ever.

------
sukhadatkeereo
Leonardo Da Vinci by Walter Isaacson is a gem.

